# Scary story thread



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

Then I heard a long low moan.


----------



## sheamiyake (Jul 17, 2011)

I stood up and walked toward the door.


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

I grabbed the handle and pressed my ear to the door, wondering what could be just inches from where I stood.


----------



## sheamiyake (Jul 17, 2011)

So I cracked the door slightly and peeked out.


----------



## the big boo (Sep 8, 2009)

And saw a strange yellow light.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

It was the local sheriff with his flashlight, he was having a hard time talking because he had a couple teeth pulled and his mouth was filled with cotton. From what I could understand he came by to check on me because..............


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

The neighbors had reported several cases of their livestock being attacked and killed, no one knows what's been killing them but they're sure it's just...


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

some wild animal but when the vet came to inspect the livestock he found something that was very curious. The only thing that was missing was the eyes and tongue what were they being used for??????


----------

